# ******



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Before anyone hammers this. It was tagged and RELEASE HEALTHY!!!! Just a quick FIRST MEMORY


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice memory Pirogue!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweeet!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice ******.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it's great. It's a first time event that the young man will only have once in his life. It's good to capture it properly. 

As long as the photographer has the camera READY, and gets on with it, before the fish is lifted out, there should be no problem. 

This fish is still showing decent color, so should be OK. If the fish are brought in and wired in a timely manner, it shouldn't be a problem. If they are fought on too light a rig or fought to exhaustion, oxygen depletion and lactic acid buildup stage then they are in trouble and should not be lifted out. On boats with high free-board, they can be difficult to revive. Their head needs to be down in the water and the revival process needs to go on as long as required for them to show recovery.

By the way, I like your rigs. Not as many people using that combination as you would think but it's killer.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on ******, Tight Lines


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> I think it's great. It's a first time event that the young man will only have once in his life. It's good to capture it properly. As long as the photographer has the camera READY, and gets on with it, before the fish is lifted out, there should be no problem. This fish is still showing decent color, so should be OK. If the fish are brought in and wired in a timely manner, it shouldn't be a problem. If they are fought on too light a rig or fought to exhaustion, oxygen depletion and lactic acid buildup stage then they are in trouble and should not be lifted out. On boats with high free-board, they can be difficult to revive. Their head needs to be down in the water and the revival process needs to go on as long as required for them to show recovery. By the way, I like your rigs. Not as many people using that combination as you would think but it's killer.



Agree! And great pic Pirouge! I was able to get 2 juniors their first Billfish on Saturday also. 2 Whites, both got pics quickly and released healthy.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome pic and equally good memories for the kid. Can't imagine how I would have felt getting my first bill as a child. Unforgettable for sure.


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

That fish is lovin that boat. Sweet ride and a great catch by all.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome Pic, and Nicely Done!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice!! Looked like the weather was sweet too. Only one thing missin'.....
Story?


----------

